# Report: Raptors trade Hedo to Phoenix for Barbosa, Charlotte part of deal dead



## ogi22 (Jun 8, 2010)

http://www.thescore.com/nba/articles/51489-swapping-with-the-suns


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: Report: Raptors on the verge of trading Hedo Turkoglu to Phoenix for Leandro Barb*

Welcome to the forum!

This would be an excellent trade if it goes through. I have a hard time believing that the Suns would take on a contract like Hedo. Perhaps we are packaging are 1st rounder with Hedo?


----------



## ogi22 (Jun 8, 2010)

*Re: Report: Raptors on the verge of trading Hedo Turkoglu to Phoenix for Leandro Barb*



seifer0406 said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> This would be an excellent trade if it goes through. I have a hard time believing that the Suns would take on a contract like Hedo. Perhaps we are packaging are 1st rounder with Hedo?


thanks for the welcome, apparently Childress is involved in this trade somehow as well


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Report: Raptors on the verge of trading Hedo Turkoglu to Phoenix for Leandro Barb*

It's just Hedo for Barbosa and Jones. Hedo's waiving trade kicker and slashing his final yr of the deal in half.

Childress is going to PHX via ATL S/T. Separate deal.


I did read though you guys plan to use TE for Diaw in another deal.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

*Re: Report: Raptors on the verge of trading Hedo Turkoglu to Phoenix for Leandro Barb*

Great news on dumping Turk if it does not cost us a first. Anything Barbosa brings us is a bonus to me.

Horrible news if we use the TPE on a fat, lazy player with questionable heart/work ethic in Diaw. Why do this? Just brings in another version of the dude we are trying to dump.

Typical BC though, trying to re-live his PHX success again. This guy is such a one-trick pony.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Report: Raptors on the verge of trading Hedo Turkoglu to Phoenix for Leandro Barb*

Think the Raptors play Barbosa at PG or SG?

Clearly, they want to get rid of Jose Calderon. Who knows...if they can deal Turk, maybe they can deal Calderon too.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Report: Raptors on the verge of trading Hedo Turkoglu to Phoenix for Leandro Barb*

It's all part of 4 way actually

Posted by Damian in the other thread on the general board.


Damian Necronamous said:


> ESPN is now reporting it on its bottomline, too.
> 
> Hedo Turkoglu and Josh Childress to Phoenix
> Leandro Barbosa and Boris Diaw to Toronto
> ...


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: Report: Raptors trade Hedo to Phoenix for Barbosa, acquire Diaw from CHA in 4 way*

I will wait to comment on Diaw as I don't know what that deal consists of. Barbosa will give us a proven scorer off the bench with ability to put pressure on other teams backcourt and also shoot the 3 (even if it is ugly as hell). I look for Linas to be the starter at the 3 spot, brings good size and shooting to the floor. 

Jose
DeMar
Linas
Amir
Andrea

Not a starting group that will put fear into anyone, but the bench is coming along nicely. Weems, Jack, Barbosa, and Davis is a good group, a decent big would give 10 solid players to win some games.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: Report: Raptors trade Hedo to Phoenix for Barbosa, acquire Diaw from CHA in 4 way*

WE GOT RID OF HEDO .... 

WE GOT RID OF HEDO ....

Successful trade.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Report: Raptors trade Hedo to Phoenix for Barbosa, acquire Diaw from CHA in 4 way*

I thought we might be chasing Okafor with the TPE. Diaw is a bit of a letdown.

I guess he is a discount version of Hedo.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

*Re: Report: Raptors trade Hedo to Phoenix for Barbosa, acquire Diaw from CHA in 4 way*

Just read the full AZ article and found this little tidbit amusing (in an I hate BC even more type of way)



> Turkoglu nearly became a Suns player in 2004, when he had an agreement in principle with then Suns General Manager Bryan Colangelo


Our GM has literally not had an original thought since he left PHX. Makes you wonder what decisions were really his while there.

On a positive note there is a rumour that Jose is being traded for Diaw and the TPE may be used on Chandler's expiring contract. That would be a good clean-up move if it happens.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Report: Raptors trade Hedo to Phoenix for Barbosa, acquire Diaw from CHA in 4 way*



lucky777s said:


> Just read the full AZ article and found this little tidbit amusing (in an I hate BC even more type of way)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hoopsworld...


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

*Re: Report: Raptors trade Hedo to Phoenix for Barbosa, acquire Diaw from CHA in 4 way*

we got rid of him,but i was hoping to get something a little more. i would have liked to see earl clark in there. earl clark would give us a nice core at the 2 3 4 with derozan/weems,clark, and ed davis/amir johnson. i don't think phoenix plan on using clark very much anyway so i would have pushed for that.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Report: Raptors trade Hedo to Phoenix for Barbosa, acquire Diaw from CHA in 4 way*

Im just shocked you were able to get rid of that contract so easily


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: Report: Raptors trade Hedo to Phoenix for Barbosa, acquire Diaw from CHA in 4 way*

While I don't like Diaw, he only has 2 years left on his contract so I guess it's not that terrible. With Turkoglu gone and Calderon likely to follow, Diaw can be a guy that facilitate on offense. I would prefer us to tank for the next couple of years. But I guess if we're trying to stay mediocre, getting a guy like Diaw would get us a few more wins.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

*Re: Report: Raptors trade Hedo to Phoenix for Barbosa, acquire Diaw from CHA in 4 way*



roux2dope said:


> Im just shocked you were able to get rid of that contract so easily


if david lee gets signed to 13 million and still nets you anthony randalph, azuibuke, and turiaf(3 serviceable players, one with tremendous potential) i think it's safe to say that turk's contract is looking pretty good.

have you not seen the contracts that joe johnson, darko, hakim warrick, etc have been getting? anybody paying attention this offseason realizes that gm's are still paying too much for mediocre players. turk's contract, in relativity, is actually decent.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Report: Raptors trade Hedo to Phoenix for Barbosa, acquire Diaw from CHA in 4 way*

^ It is decent if he plays up to it, which he doesn't seem compelled to do. Dunno why the Suns want a point forward with Nash in the back court but that team is badly mismanaged like ours.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Report: Raptors trade Hedo to Phoenix for Barbosa, acquire Diaw from CHA in 4 way*



c_dog said:


> if david lee gets signed to 13 million and still nets you anthony randalph, azuibuke, and turiaf(3 serviceable players, one with tremendous potential) i think it's safe to say that turk's contract is looking pretty good.
> 
> have you not seen the contracts that joe johnson, darko, hakim warrick, etc have been getting? anybody paying attention this offseason realizes that gm's are still paying too much for mediocre players. turk's contract, in relativity, is actually decent.


speedy sums it up, its an age thing too, he is looking far more like peja signing than anything, his skills seem to be diminishing rapidly, hell i was keeping track of the turkish national team before last season and the best player on that team in almost every game was ersan ilyasova, so i kinda saw those warning signs before the season started. I wouldnt be shocked if he rejuvinates thoguh just based soley on nash


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Report: Raptors trade Hedo to Phoenix for Barbosa, acquire Diaw from CHA in 4 way*

If the chandler trade goes through then the Raps will have almost 20 million in cap space going into 2011 free agentcy since Chandler, Banks and Evans are all expiring contracts thats alot of flexibility on our hands good move BC


----------



## changv10 (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: Report: Raptors trade Hedo to Phoenix for Barbosa, acquire Diaw from CHA in 4 way*

I'm on the fence on this overall:

The bad:
- Turkoglu would have gotten higher numbers with Bosh gone, thereby improving his stock. This would increase his value and we would have gotten something better at the trade deadline. 
- We are getting Boris Diaw with the TPE ?! That sucks, big time. 

The good:
- We got rid of Turkoglu without a 1st rounder. 
- We got Barbosa, whom I've been wishing for with the TPE (but we got him another way)

We should have just sent Turkoglu for Barbosa, that wouldn't have been bad. We get a good players with a better contract. No need to get Diaw with TPE.


----------



## changv10 (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: Report: Raptors trade Hedo to Phoenix for Barbosa, acquire Diaw from CHA in 4 way*

Let me change that ... now we got Chandler and we traded Jose ... and we did NOT use the TPE: http://www.tsn.ca/nba/story/?id=327363

That is huge. We got more athletic (lose Hedo and Calderon, gained Chandler, Barbosa) - albeit only gained Diaw. 

Jarret Jack / Marco Bellineli? / Marcus Banks?
Demar Derozan / Leandro Barbosa
Sonny Weems / Boris Diaw
Amir Johnson / Ed Davis/ Reggie Evans
Andrea Bargnani / Tyson Chandler / Solomon Alabi

Our bench is probably the highest paid in the NBA ... hahaha (7M Barbosa, 4M Banks, 9M Diaw, 6M Evans, 11M Chandler ... that's ~37M !)


----------



## changv10 (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: Report: Raptors trade Hedo to Phoenix for Barbosa, acquire Diaw from CHA in 4 way*

Wait a minute ... there's something missing here. Calderon (9M) for Chandler (11M) and Diaw (9M) doesn't add up. We must be giving up Reggie Evans and Marcus Banks (expiring contracts).


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Report: Raptors trade Hedo to Phoenix for Barbosa, acquire Diaw from CHA in 4 way*



changv10 said:


> Wait a minute ... there's something missing here. Calderon (9M) for Chandler (11M) and Diaw (9M) doesn't add up. We must be giving up Reggie Evans and Marcus Banks (expiring contracts).


i guess it depends on how far unde the cap you are doesnt it?


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: Report: Raptors trade Hedo to Phoenix for Barbosa, acquire Diaw from CHA in 4 way*

Happy that the Matador is out of town. 

Im liking the lineup (although, how many times have we said that over an offseason?). The roster is really open for someone to go in and grab the reigns of the franchise. Hopefully someone like Bargnani comes into this season and does that.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: Report: Raptors trade Hedo to Phoenix for Barbosa, acquire Diaw from CHA in 4 way*

if i were the raptors i'd run..

Barbosa / Jack / Banks
Demar Derozan / Belli
Diaw / Klieza / Weems
Bargnani / Johnson / Davis
Chandler / Solomon Alabi

obvs. Klieza and Diaw are interchangable at the 3 and 4 position.. thus giving some time for weems too because barg/johnson can play spot 5


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

*Re: Report: Raptors trade Hedo to Phoenix for Barbosa, acquire Diaw from CHA in 4 way*

PG Jack Barbosa
SG Derozan Barbosa Weems Belinini
SF Diaw Klieza Weems
PF Jhonson Davis Evans
C Bargnani Chandler


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: Report: Raptors trade Hedo to Phoenix for Barbosa, acquire Diaw from CHA in 4 way*

Barbosa averaged 9.5 ppg in only 17.9 minutes last year. He could net 20 a game if he were named starter.

I like this, as now we basically trade Bosh, Turk and Calderon

for

2 first round picks, Barbosa, Diaw (ew), Chandler, (who when healthy is a beast on the boards) and the Trade Exception for 14.5 mill

One thing left to do Bryan, trade Jarrett Jack and the TPE to PHX for Steve Nash


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Report: Raptors trade Hedo to Phoenix for Barbosa, acquire Diaw from CHA in 4 way*

Toronto starts out with 10 million in cap space. They're moving almost 19 more. Any trade requires that you send out three quarters of what you get back..So in this deal the Raptors can receive up to around 26 million in salary...leaving them a few million under the cap still if they did that..(that's using Shamsports' numbers and not really caring if I'm off a little)

And we better get a pick for taking Calderon's below average ass and way above average salary


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

*Re: Report: Raptors trade Hedo to Phoenix for Barbosa, acquire Diaw from CHA in 4 way*

wait a minute, i don't think trading calderon is such a good idea. he's still a better pg than jarret jack in terms of finding offense for the young guys like derozan, weems, and johnson. jack is a good backup pg but he's no starter. he can't find our athletes the way calderon can.

people want to get down on calderon for his injury plagued season, but i'm one of the minority who think he can turn it around. please, the guys getting minutes should be calderon, derozan, weems, amir johnson/ed davis, and bargs. that lineup gives us the best chance to win for now and for the future.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: Report: Raptors trade Hedo to Phoenix for Barbosa, acquire Diaw from CHA in 4 way*

u mad

you must love to see calderon getting abused.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

*Re: Report: Raptors trade Hedo to Phoenix for Barbosa, acquire Diaw from CHA in 4 way*



kirk_2003 said:


> u mad
> 
> you must love to see calderon getting abused.


no i love to see this team do something on offense other than just throw the ball to one player hoping that player hits a jumpshot with defense in his face.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: Report: Raptors trade Hedo to Phoenix for Barbosa, acquire Diaw from CHA in 4 way*

and i love to see some defense be played instead of a free drive by thru the lane.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

*Re: Report: Raptors trade Hedo to Phoenix for Barbosa, acquire Diaw from CHA in 4 way*

this is a brilliant trade, i'm sorry.  i feel like we got away with murder. we did. there is nothing to not like about this trade, imo. absolutely nothing. we relinquish no assets; we get back younger, cheaper, more exciting players; we get rid of underachievers (and hopefully their culture); we address a defensive need with chandler and diaw; we relinquish no assets; we purge our payroll of its two albatrosses (hedo, jose); we acquire a massive expiring contract for 2011 (chandler); we relinquish no assets.

this is getting something for nothing, example 101. it's not perfect, no. but if you were counting on a perfect return for hedo turkoglu and jose calderon, you were bound to be disappointed.

i mean, this is as close as it gets. the team's assets have become flexible and valuable literally overnight. the TPE is in tact. no draft picks were surrendered. bad karma is out the door. i'm no colangelo fanboy but this is as good as the bosh departure was bad...

because there's more to come. and even if not, no value was lost. we relinquished no assets. could colangelo's prayers have finally been answered? 

peace


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

*Re: Report: Raptors trade Hedo to Phoenix for Barbosa, acquire Diaw from CHA in 4 way*



ballocks said:


> this is a brilliant trade, i'm sorry.  i feel like we got away with murder. we did. there is nothing to not like about this trade, imo. absolutely nothing. we relinquish no assets; we get back younger, cheaper, more exciting players; we get rid of underachievers (and hopefully their culture); we address a defensive need with chandler and diaw; we relinquish no assets; we purge our payroll of its two albatrosses (hedo, jose); we acquire a massive expiring contract for 2011 (chandler); we relinquish no assets.
> 
> this is getting something for nothing, example 101. it's not perfect, no. but if you were counting on a perfect return for hedo turkoglu and jose calderon, you were bound to be disappointed.
> 
> ...


i share part of the sentiment. but bargnani is still here and he is actually one of my least favorite players. and who is going to feed amir johnson, DD, and weems easy buckets now? calderon finds them at least 5-6 times a game. the raps played their best basketball when jose was in rhythm. jose was not the reason they folded down the stretch of the season.


----------



## changv10 (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: Report: Raptors trade Hedo to Phoenix for Barbosa, acquire Diaw from CHA in 4 way*

"@STEIN_LINE_HQ Deal as reported by multiple outlets has Raps getting Barbosa/T. Chandler/Diaw, Bobs getting Calderon (and now Evans) and Suns getting Hedo"

Seems like this what's going. The only minor negative I see is that Amir Johnson and Jose Calderon were developing good chemistry together. 

Diaw is not bad because he's a good passing big-man ... and with Chandler and Johnson, we should see quite a few dunks and swats. 

Guard rotation: -> Nice, tough, athletic
Jack <tough>, Derozan <athletic>, Weems <athletic>, Barbosa <versatile, scorer>

Forwards and Bigs: -> Nice, long, mixed talent
Barnani (skilled 7'0), Johnson(long 6'11), Diaw(excellent passer), Chandler(long 7'1), Davis(young 6'10), Kleiza(6'8 shooter)?

Doghouse: 
Bellineli (versatile), Alabi (7'1), Dorsey (rebounder)

This is funny:
"@RicBucher Do Diaw/Barbosa, reunited in Tor, take a photo, a la Wade/Bosh, w/an empty chair between them + tweet, "Someone's missing"? (i.e., Nashty) 50 minutes ago"

If we can now go to the Hornets and get:
Jack + TPE + 1st rounder for Chris Paul

That would be something to see. We'd be better for sure.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

*Re: Report: Raptors trade Hedo to Phoenix for Barbosa, acquire Diaw from CHA in 4 way*

it wasn't just amir johnson and calderon. see with bosh gone we can finally run some real basketball plays instead of just "throw the ball to bosh and watch him shoot jumpers". raps often look the best on offense with calderon in with johnson, DD, and weems and calderon just finding the right guys cutting to the rim. i would have liked to see more of that. you need to realize the value of calderon to this team went up with bosh and hedo gone. and calderon had an injury plagued season. last year was not your typical jose.

and with regards to mentality of the team, andrea is a bigger influence of that than calderon. when i see calderon play i see him play with intensity. bargnani looks like he just wants to drool with his mouth open all the time.


----------



## changv10 (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: Report: Raptors trade Hedo to Phoenix for Barbosa, acquire Diaw from CHA in 4 way*



c_dog said:


> i share part of the sentiment. but bargnani is still here and he is actually one of my least favorite players. and who is going to feed amir johnson, DD, and weems easy buckets now? calderon finds them at least 5-6 times a game. the raps played their best basketball when jose was in rhythm. jose was not the reason they folded down the stretch of the season.


I had that thought too, but I think that's were Diaw comes in. He is an excellent passer. 

Or unless as I said in the previous thread, Jack+TPE+1st for Chris Paul, then we'd be rolling !


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

*Re: Report: Raptors trade Hedo to Phoenix for Barbosa, acquire Diaw from CHA in 4 way*

Definitely a good trade in terms of clearing out previous bad moves. In terms of team building it is pretty useless other than to give fans some hopes for a 7/8 seed this year. I would actually love to see TOR/MIA first round series on many levels.

I think if we keep Chandler that he has to start. Bargs would start with him. Does not matter who you call the 4 or 5. So that moves Amir to the bench and does not leave a lot of time for Ed Davis or Diaw. 

Barbosa will eat some minutes at the 1 but is primarily a 2. That may really cut back the time Weems needs to show us if he can be a legit starter in the league. If we add Kleiza that really takes away from the DD/Weems combo that gives us young athletes on the wings.

Could be a fun team to watch though. Can they be a MIL/CHA type of defensive team? Probably not, and that would be the most competitive way for them to play.

This could be a difficult lineup for a coach to figure out PT.


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: Report: Raptors trade Hedo to Phoenix for Barbosa, acquire Diaw from CHA in 4 way*

why though, would you not put Bargs at SF to give Davis time at PF?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Report: Raptors trade Hedo to Phoenix for Barbosa, acquire Diaw from CHA in 4 way*

Cause Bargnani can't guard small forwards.


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: Report: Raptors trade Hedo to Phoenix for Barbosa, acquire Diaw from CHA in 4 way*

Well I've watched him fail at guarding C and PF for the past 4 years, I have yet to see him get extended time at SF so how can you say that?

Plus I'd like to see other SF try to guard him!


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Report: Raptors trade Hedo to Phoenix for Barbosa, acquire Diaw from CHA in 3 way*

We tried him at SF when we had Jermaine and Chris down low didn't workout too well


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Does anyone remember the Bagnani that lit the Raptors up in pre season so many years ago?

That guy could play small forward.


----------



## changv10 (Apr 25, 2005)

I'm wondering what is taking so long for the Raptors and Suns to complete this deal. They may be talking with another team to add more pieces to it?


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Sources are saying with the Bobcats deal dead, there is 1 team that is very interested in aquiring Jose any idea?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Junkyard Dog13 said:


> Sources are saying with the Bobcats deal dead, there is 1 team that is very interested in aquiring Jose any idea?


Indiana, supposedly, are dangling Hibbert for Calderon. However a third team would likely need to get involved because of the difference in salaries.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

We should already have Hibbert on this team.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

lol I'd take TJ Ford for Calderon if it's on the table.

I don't understand why Indiana would want to trade Hibbert. They don't like young 7 footers who rebound and block shots?


----------



## changv10 (Apr 25, 2005)

Hibbert average < 6 rebounds with 25 minutes of play ... that's a little red flag waiving at me asking why a 7'2 player can only get that many boards. Could he be so slow he can't get the boards? He's definitely not outside shooting 3's like Bargs ... so something is up.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

His minutes were so damn erratic last year. I had him on my fantasy team and gotta tell you it seemed every other game he would explode for 24pts and 10rbs and then lull into 6pts and 1rbd. 

Towards the end of the season he became much more consistent.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I know Indy needs a point badly...but this makes no sense for them. They're probably desperate to put a somewhat competitive team on the floor for fiancial reasons. The owners of that team have done a crap job of it fiscally and on the floor.


----------



## changv10 (Apr 25, 2005)

I'd take Brandon Rush over Roy Hibbert if trading with Indiana. To make the deal work, send over Jeff Foster's expiring contract.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

changv10 said:


> I'd take Brandon Rush over Roy Hibbert if trading with Indiana. To make the deal work, send over Jeff Foster's expiring contract.


Why? All he can do is shoot the trey and we have people who can already do that.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Rush is the definition of mediocre. If we wanted a guy like that we can just resign Antoine Wright and at least you get a hard-nosed defender.

If Hibbert is available I would do the trade for the sake of a)unload contracts b)stack talent. I doubt BC would go after the guy though because he wants a team that can run.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

do it 4 Hibbert
Jack Derozan Weems Bargnani Hibbert 6th man Barbosa

until a better SF is added I think Weems starts I think Klieza at best is a 7th man in rotation type.


----------



## changv10 (Apr 25, 2005)

Turkoglu for Barbosa and Jones deal is DONE !

This is a nice read from an objective source:
http://realgm.com/src_feature_piece...he_deal_raptors_successfully_unload_turkoglu/

Grade for Suns: C+
Grade for Raptors: A-

I think the suns got HAD in this deal. They take the older, more expensive, much slower, worst defender, less talented (yes i think Barbosa has more talent) in the deal.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Getting hibbert back would be great he I think would in the long run be a better version than Bynum who is a fat lazyC who plays only when he wants to. Hibbert would be a better option I think than Dalembert who at this stage is probebly on the downward part of his career.
Colengelo has been making this team tougher whty not add a real C and move Bargnani to the 4 where Hibbert would help him with the dirty work. I think Calderon for Hibbbert and a filler like Dunleavy to balance things out.
Successful Trade Scenario
Congratulations on a successful trade.
Due to Toronto and Indiana being over the cap, the 25% trade rule is invoked. Toronto and Indiana had to be no more than 125% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.
Trade ID
Trade ID #5619762
Every trade made by fans is allocated a unique Trade ID which you can share with friends and fellow basketball fans to allow them to see your trade scenario.


Toronto Trade Breakdown
Change in Team Outlook: +9.7 ppg, +3.5 rpg, and -2.7 apg. 
Incoming Players 
Mike Dunleavy
6-8 SF from Duke
9.9 ppg, 3.5 rpg, 1.5 apg in 22.2 minutes 
Roy Hibbert
7-2 C from Georgetown
11.7 ppg, 5.7 rpg, 2.0 apg in 25.1 minutes 
Outgoing Players 
Jose Calderon
6-3 PG from Spain (Foreign)
10.3 ppg, 2.1 rpg, 5.9 apg in 26.7 minutes 
Joey Dorsey
6-9 PF from Memphis
1.6 ppg, 3.6 rpg, 0.3 apg in 7.8 minutes 

I think Dunleavy would have to be in a [email protected] somrething like 3 years 11 mill


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice work getting rid of Turk.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Hibbert for Calderon? YOU KIDDING ME?!?!?! Wtf is Larry Bird thinkin? I'd rather call up Darrick Martin to be the point guard of the Pacers than to make that trade! Thats the worst trade ever. And whoever said they would prefer Rush over Hibbert is mentally insane. Rush has been nothing special at all so far in his career. Yeah hes an okay player but trust me you'd take Big Roy over Rush. Roy in a couple years would be a legitimate starting big man on almost any team in the league. Rush probably wont be in the league to see that.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

A Jose for Hibbert trade makes no sense for Indy. PG and C are tough positions to fill but you don't trade a younger, cheaper C for an expensive PG. They don't have depth to trade like that so I just don't see it happening. Maybe if they needed to dump a bad contract with Hibbert to match salaries but all their contracts are expiring so there is no reason to even do that. They are taking on the worse contract.

No, there are more decent PGs around now than just 3 years ago and I think the overall value of a non-star PG has diminished a lot. I think a C is tougher to get these days.


----------



## changv10 (Apr 25, 2005)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=5388290

"Turkoglu still needs to pass a physical with the Suns, according to the report."

Oh boy, if he doesn't pass his physical, and the trade gets undone again ... that would REALLY suck.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

if he waived his trade kicker and his incentives on his contract.. i doubt he'll dupe us with failing his physical.. but stranger things have happened so, who knows.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

He wont fail it he wanted out he goes where he can play PF.
Still no news on Jose


----------

